# SE-R is the 2005 Contour SVT



## gsxr907 (Mar 3, 2005)

:hal: Alright I feel that this SE-R is the Contour SVT of today, Anyone agree.
I have both...both are: limited production, Fwd, 4dr, better brakes, more hp than the base model they represent with the same displacement, handle better than the base model, ground effects different than the base model....
in 2000 the CSVT msrp was 23,900 to 24,400 and 5 years Later SE-R 29,760.
Last but most important they both Ford & Nissan had a hard time selling them???? The Rebates are coming!!!!!!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

have any pics of the SVT?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

gsxr907 said:


> :hal: Alright I feel that this SE-R is the Contour SVT of today, Anyone agree.
> I have both...both are: limited production, Fwd, 4dr, better brakes, more hp than the base model they represent with the same displacement, handle better than the base model, ground effects different than the base model....
> in 2000 the CSVT msrp was 23,900 to 24,400 and 5 years Later SE-R 29,760.
> Last but most important they both Ford & Nissan had a hard time selling them???? The Rebates are coming!!!!!!


SE-R has a 2.0, the SE has a 1.6. Maybe I misunderstood but arent you saying it has more horsepower with the same displacement? Thats not true, the SE-R has a completely different motor (SR20DE) than say the SE (GA16DE) or any other model. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Except the fact that the SVT would smoke a Spec at the track and still an all time champ when it comes to bang for the buck.

The V6 in the SVT was rated one of the 10 best engines in the world for....damn, I can't remember how many years.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> SE-R has a 2.0, the SE has a 1.6. Maybe I misunderstood but arent you saying it has more horsepower with the same displacement? Thats not true, the SE-R has a completely different motor (SR20DE) than say the SE (GA16DE) or any other model. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Well since this is the Altima section I would assume they mean the Altima SE-R, especially at nearly $30000 and that would make it the engine the VQ35DE which is the same as the SE.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Which SE-R are we talkin aboot guys? 

I can see the comparison in the SE-R Spec V...but the Alt SE-R is a good bit above both.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mark said:


> Except the fact that the SVT would smoke a Spec at the track and still an all time champ when it comes to bang for the buck.
> 
> The V6 in the SVT was rated one of the 10 best engines in the world for....damn, I can't remember how many years.


I'd like to see some more info on this "top engine list" It would seem that if that were true more people would mod that car. 

I'll take the Nissan over the Ford anyday regarless.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Which SE-R are we talkin aboot guys?
> 
> I can see the comparison in the SE-R Spec V...but the Alt SE-R is a good bit above both.


It's the _Altima_ section


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> I'd like to see some more info on this "top engine list" It would seem that if that were true more people would mod that car.
> 
> I'll take the Nissan over the Ford anyday regarless.



I actually drove one that pulled 14.2 with I/H/E/P.


http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3165/is_n1_v34/ai_20228268


Ford SVT 2.5L High Output DOHC V-6

Check out the Ford SVT 2.5L High Output V-6 specs and you might dismiss it as hardly worth the effort. Twenty-five more horses and a torque rating identical to the bog-standard 2.5L Duratec V-6 might not appear to be the formula for a "cooking" version of a volume-production engine.

But the Special Vehicle Team's reworking of the 2.5L Duratec -- itself a winning engine in our inaugural Best Engines competition in 1995 -- is sublime. Ford's Special Vehicle Engineering (SVE) got the call to take the already reasonably power-dense Duratec and warm it over for the SVT Contour.

The extra horsepower comes mainly from opening up the Duratec's intake and exhaust streams. SVE fitted the larger 70-mm throttle body from the 3L Duratec and larger butterfly throttles in its variable-length intake ports. The required extra intake air is sucked through a special conically shaped high-performance air cleaner.

Maybe the neatest trick for the SVT 2.5L V-6 comes in dealing with the intake plenum and intake runners. To ensure the smoothest possible airflow path, Ford forces a gritty putty through the whole works, polishing it down to an ultra-fine finish. The process is called extrude-honing, and Ford engineers claim it's the first volume-production use of the technology.

The best move, from a driveability standpoint, comes from the SVT-specific flywheel, lightened by 2 lbs. (0.9 kg) to allow the High Output engine to spin more freely. Every standard Duratec 2.5L we've tried suffers from a distinctly heavy flywheel "feel," but SVT's lightened component takes care of that, allowing the Duratec to make a greyhound rush for the sweet 6,750-rpm redline with the merest flick of the throttle.

And then there's the exhaust tone. Plenty of tuned-up engines sound throaty and muscular under certain conditions -- or all the time, which often becomes wearisome. But the SVT High Output engine emits what we consider to be an absolutely glorious timbre all the time: mellow and deep with light throttle openings, a refined high-performance wail when piling on the revs. It's all-the-time perfect.

SVT goes out of its way to note that this new engine has higher specific output than some high-falutin' rivals, including BMW's 3.2L I-6, another 1998 Best Engines winner. Numbers aren't always truthful, but in SVT's case, they're pretty darn convincing. The SVT 2.5L High Output V-6 is this year's performance engine bargain.

FORD MOTOR CO. SVT 2.5L HO V-6

Engine type: 2.5L DOHC 60 [degrees] V-6 Displacement (cc): 2,544 Block/head material: aluminum/aluminum Bore x Stroke: 82 mm x 79 mm Horsepower (SAE net): 195 @ 6,625 rpm Torque: 165 ft.-lbs. (224 Nm) @ 5,625 rpm Specific output: 78 hp/L Compression ratio: 10:1 Application tested: Contour SVT



http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/tl/rich.htm



> The Vanquish's engine is actually a pair of Ford Duratech V6 blocks joined at the ends...



Enjoy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> It's the _Altima_ section


No kiddin'? 
I was asking as the Contour (SVT) is more comparable to a Sentra (Spec V) IMO then an Alt SE-R.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mark said:


> I


well....that about wraps that up. Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

> Maybe the neatest trick for the SVT 2.5L V-6 comes in dealing with the intake plenum and intake runners. To ensure the smoothest possible airflow path, Ford forces a gritty putty through the whole works, polishing it down to an ultra-fine finish. The process is called extrude-honing, and Ford engineers claim it's the first volume-production use of the technology


this is what i find interesting. I was surprised that they used that on that particular model. I would of thought that the GT40 or the SVT Cobra would be the first ones to make use of that from the factory.
I like that!!!!
Also i have ridden in my neighbors SVT contour and its surprised the shit out of me. Quick, comfy, handling leaves something to be desired but it also sounds awesome to me. The reason more dont buy it is because of the fact that its labeled as a Contour. I would rock one for sure.


----------



## gsxr907 (Mar 3, 2005)

ALTIMA SE-R is the 2005.........CONTOUR SVT which is no longer in production.
What I was mean is :
Both look different than the base model they represent
Both have Bigger tires, more hp, handle better, limited production, cost more,
than the base model they represent.
Back in 2000 a new Contour svt was $24,500
Today a Altima SE-R is 30,000

Both nissan and ford are having a hard time selling them...to much$$$$$


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Ford Duratec V-6 is the engine that got the Mazda 6 pulled from Consumer Reports recommended list because of reliabilty issues and the Contour was and is the Mondeo in Europe and came back to America as the Jaguar X-type. 
Even as the Jaguar I would always take the Altima even if it were the 2.5 S but this a Nissan forum and I'm very biased...

Troy


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

gsxr907 said:


> ALTIMA SE-R is the 2005.........CONTOUR SVT which is no longer in production.
> What I was mean is :
> Both look different than the base model they represent
> Both have Bigger tires, more hp, handle better, limited production, cost more,
> ...



Hey, if you're buying an altima SE-R for 30,000 you got ripped. I know that prices vary from state to state but damn. I got my SE-R for 26,800 in Maryland. Maybe Im just a good negotiator, plus they marked the cars 500 under dealer price because my dealer was ran by idiots, lol. But that still does not a 30K make.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

gsxr907 said:


> ALTIMA SE-R is the 2005.........CONTOUR SVT which is no longer in production.
> What I was mean is :
> Both look different than the base model they represent
> Both have Bigger tires, more hp, handle better, limited production, cost more,
> ...


I hate to say it (and yes, I'm an SE-R owner), but the "more hp" comment really doesn't hold much weight from what I've seen dyno-wise. The SVTC had 30 HP more than the normal variant. Oh how I'd love to have had 280HP instead of the stock 250HP on the normal VQ model cars, but alas, all they did was remove the resonator to come up with the additional 10HP which is nothing to write home about. 

Some 1/4 times are finally filtering in over on nissanclub.com for stock SE-R's and they are ranging from 15.2 - 14.4 from the slips I've seen. One guy claims a best of 14.22 but no slip was provided. What little power advantage there may be is negated by the heavier wheel package most likely. C&D ran a 14.2 in an 02 Altima SE way back when. I don't believe there is any appreciable difference no matter how many people "feel" the difference, until higher speeds when the 6-spd manual will show a gearing advantage over 100MPH. In the 1/4 mile, I don't think we'll see any difference between SE and SE-R models. Man I hate to say that, but I believe this to be the case at this point in time.


----------

